# Who bought these stocks and why?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Who bought this large volume of stock and why
(aside from BCE and ENB raising their dividend.) ?

BCE @ 52 wk hi over 12 million
ENB near 52 wk hi over 11 million
TRP closer to 52 hi over 10 million
RY closer to 52 LOW over 12 million


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Most likely fund managers and bots buying on news.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Who knows, who cares.
There are all kinds of people buying all kinds on things.

Folks were buying Nortel and Sino right up until the second before they were halted.
AIG was selling CDS until 4:00 pm of the day before they went under.

Just focus on your objectives and what you need to do.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

If somebody buying, than somebody selling.... and in case of RY for example, selling more than bying


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I so agree Harold.

I don't know about Nortel, but true, there had been plenty of volume until the very end for SINO. 

An investing plan, whether long or short term, that is carefully thought-out & selected, is all that matters. The many rough rides so far should have taught us how to deal with this predictable volatility. 

I stick to my plan most of the time, though not always easy.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Block trades may account for much of that volume. 

Note that with block trades, the buyer and the seller are often the same.


----------



## drip99 (Aug 27, 2009)

It was me.......... Need to do something with my millions

On a serious note, they are all very good dividend paying stocks


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

cardhu said:


> Block trades may account for much of that volume.
> 
> Note that with block trades, the buyer and the seller are often the same.


I don't understand block trades... Where can I go to learn more?

What would be the rationale for a company to sell a stock to itself?


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

londoncalling said:


> I don't understand block trades... Where can I go to learn more?


Not to be mean, but: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=block+trades+definition


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice Xoron!
Great site. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Xoron, yes BUT........londoncalling asked about the rationale
of why a company would buy and sell to itself ?


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

The first hit in my google search
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_trade 

*For instance, a hedge fund holds a large position in Company X and would like to sell it completely. If this were put into the market as a large sell order, the price would sharply drop—by definition, the stake was large enough to affect supply and demand. Instead, the fund may arrange for a block trade with another company through an investment bank, benefiting both parties: the selling fund gets a more attractive purchase price, while the purchasing company can negotiate a discount off the market rates. Unlike large public offerings, for which it often takes months to prepare the necessary documentation, block trades are usually carried out at short notice and closed quickly.*

So for example, RBC has two large clients wanting to trade a large number of shares of company X. They negotiate a price, and RBC makes two offsetting block trades on the TSX. One buy for the first client, one sell for the second.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Xoron, thanks so much for the explanation
great clarification........dumb me.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

A portion of the BCE shares might have been explained in todays news.

MLSE purchase.


----------

